# Hows BSNL dataone 250 plan for surfing ?



## esumitkumar (Mar 28, 2007)

Well I need this plan for my home for my elder brother who does only surfing ..gtalk and yahoo messenger ...

But I have heard that there is some limit of download...and even as you surf sites..flash images...images gets stored in ur temp internet files.. even if u dont dload anything

and I have heard also ppl getting bills of 1000 Rs in this plan ?

so can u tell me reality abt this plan

Thanks


----------



## csczero (Mar 28, 2007)

excellent plan for surfing only


----------



## digiFriend (Mar 28, 2007)

for 250 RS you will get 1GB . if use only surfing, then chances are rare to cross this limit. this is best plan for surfing


----------



## Sparsh007 (Mar 28, 2007)

u can download too but not more than 50 mb *<once a while>*
some people get huge bills more than 5000<my friend was a victim recently>


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 28, 2007)

For the past one year, i am using dataone.. 
I haven't suffered any problem....

U can install softwares to monitor ur data usage n check with dataone website weekly n check it...


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 28, 2007)

If u r only surfing and no downloading or uploading its best

otherwise go for 900Plan


----------



## sauravktr (Mar 29, 2007)

Great plan for surfing....only surfing


----------



## esumitkumar (Mar 29, 2007)

> some people get huge bills more than 5000<my friend was a victim recently



just by dloading 50 MB ??



> check with dataone website weekly n check it...



is there any link on website that tells us how many MB we have used while surfing, chatting etc ?


----------



## digiFriend (Mar 29, 2007)

dataone website will show complete detail :
date,time of login/logout, M.B used during that time, total M.B used of that month.

when you cross 1 G.B limit, for every extra M.B you have to pay Rs 0.90.


----------



## esumitkumar (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks DIGI


----------



## als2 (Mar 29, 2007)

dosent this plan has night unlimited from 2 am to 8 am or 500 plan has night unlimited can any body confirm


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 29, 2007)

Plan 500 Has night time free from 2am to 8am


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 29, 2007)

Remember 1gb limit is too less.... If you need any unlimited plan in low budget for surfing only, take GPRS unlimited from airtel or BSNL.....you can get a minimum 10kBps speed with a EDGE handset.....  But if you have money, take DataOne, surely.....


----------



## tgpraveen (Mar 30, 2007)

does rs.250 plan have unlimited night surfing.


----------



## dissel (Mar 30, 2007)

tgpraveen said:
			
		

> does rs.250 plan have unlimited night surfing.



No.
Details about all Tariff *www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm


----------



## alanpaladka (Mar 31, 2007)

You can use softwares like "DU Meter" to monitor your usage.


----------

